# Mr Heater Buddy on sale!!



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I picked one up yesterday at TSC in Saginaw for $62 out the door!!! I couldnt pass that deal up. Tried it out last night the temp was 3 degress when I left the ice. I was nice and warm in my scout!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Glad to here the wife is okay, did ya catch any fish.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a pretty good price. I'm in the market myself for a new heater. Anyone know how many btu's this model kicks out?


----------



## CURLY TOP (Feb 2, 2003)

4000 BTU at low and 9000 BTU at high setting.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Isnt there one in Clio. Thats a heck of a deal. I just checked Bass pro shops online and they want 100 bucks.


----------



## cigman01 (Oct 28, 2002)

Just picked one up in Saginaw. They are marked $69.63 but ring up at $59 and some change. Great deal at TSC.


----------



## GREG B (Jan 5, 2004)

BURKSEE, THANKS FOR THAT ONE!!!!


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

Its the laws of physics...heat rises....the propane heater on the floor is getting the cold, fresh oxengenated air from the holes around the base of the shanty so it is burning and the sensor is reading oxygen ok....but the burned air is rising from the heat...and it has already consumed the oxygen in the "burning pit" of that little dome...so all that rises is burned byproduct with no oxygen in it. The trick is to open a hole at the top of the shanty so that you get a draft coming in from the bottom and going out the top, therefore it sucks additional oxygen in from the floor leaks and you should be ok. On a bright note....you look real pretty when you die from carbon monoxide....its a nice color of fresh cherry red on your face and everyone remarks how much you look like yourself in the casket.....VENTILATE EVEN IF IT MAKES IT A BIT CHILLY!!!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Glad to her she's going to be o.k. Banditto. One thing I was thinking is if the sensor is on the heater and the heater on the floor, by the time the sensor shuts it down you've been breathing depleted air up at head level for awhile. Might want to elevate sensor to head level by hanging or get seperate one from rope. I personally use one the original large Mr. heaters, and have it going all day(dark to dark) on 20lb. tank outside and as long as zippers are open some, never had a problem. BTW the large ones put out 15,000 btu's and either screw to tand, or have stand to use small tank or as I do a hose to outside shanty. They have both at Gander Mtn. right now for $40.00


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

You guys are right. It makes sense to elevate the heater and I should have known that. When I was in college I used to paint houses. You would be surprised how different the air is when your head is 6" from the ceiling. You get winded really quick doing that and can get a headache.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Since I was in the market for a heater, I was gonna stop by TSC today in Brighton. But first I made a pit stop into Meijer on Grand River. I was back in the sporting goods area and I saw a bunch of Mr. Heaters under a sign that said clearance. So I looked and the clearance sticker said $62. I thought great, didn't have to go to TSC. Well, when I went through the checkout the thing rang up $52! Not a bad deal. No joke. FYI -- there were 3 left there after I bought mine. If you're in the area and looking for one of these things, definitely stop in soon, or check other area Meijer's.... ~Rich


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

After using mine over the weekend. These things are costly! 1 one pound tank on high lasted about 4 hours. I hope its not -5 when I go fishing again!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I agree, the tanks don't last too long do they...I broke mine out for the first time last night. I didn't notice how much heat it was putting out until after it went out for a few minutes and it got freezing in the shanty! Put a new can of propane on and it got quite cozy again right away. Definitely a good purchase.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

You can also buy the adapters to run it off of a bigger tank. I went and bought a 10# tank.... Fits right in a 5 gal bucket. I got tired of dragging the 1# out there. I might have to stop tonight and snag another one at that price...


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

FYI -- If anyone is still looking for any of these, as of yesterday afternoon Meijer on Ann Arbor-Saline Rd. in Ann Arbor had a dozen or so left priced at $53. They're on the end of an isle toward the back near the hardware section. I imagine many Meijer's have the same situation....


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

BTW propane canisters are super cheap at Sam's Club by the dozen. If I remember correctly I paid $15 for a case.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that is pretty cheap. I've never seen them @ Sam's Club before, do you know what section they're in?


----------



## MOMS (Dec 11, 2000)

tractor supply company


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

What does this thread tell us all about the Big Sports supply stores and catalogs that have the Mr. Heater Buddies for between $69 - $89.
I sure wish we had TSCs and Meijers here because I would be happy to spend some of my cash with them and not get robbed by Cabelas, BassPro, Reeds, and numerous other mail order places. Even Wal-Mart has a similar heater, I think by Pollin and it is over $90.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

As of yesterday there were about 30 of them at the TSC in Imlay City.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Too Bad TSC and/or Meijers don't do Mail Order, YET!!!!!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't worry, Meijer is always expanding adding stores here and there. Give 'em 10 years, and they'll be in the Catskills area and you can get your heater.


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

What a great thought! All I have to wonder is if Ice Fishing will still be allowed by then. Since 9/11, all of our resivoirs have been on high security alert and we have to have a background check to go fishing. Ten years from now we may need Top Secret Clearance.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

the propane tanks are in the sporting goods area at sams club


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info Umas. I was planning stopping by there today so I'll have to pick some up!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I was in sams today. There are only 9 propane tanks in a case for 15 something. Still cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I was in TSC in Imaly City today and they had 15 heaters left for $59.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If you keep your eyes open, they have the 1# tanks at Wal-Mart on sale quite often, 2 for $3 Thats still $30.00 for 20# though, and can fill a 20# tank for $10.00.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone knows where they sell the 10# propane tanks cheap ? I went and bought a hose kit for my mr. buddy and would like 10# tank .Thanks Alot


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I saw some 10# tanks at gander mt. Couldnt tell ya the price though.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The five pounder at Gander Mountain was around $30. Not sure about the ten.


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up about the heaters at Meijer. I went in there today and got one for $48 as they were having a special of 10% extra off anything you bought except alcohol etc.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

My Coleman lantern kept my shanty at 70` all day long at 4 degrees outside with a - windchill, on .75 cents worth of lantern fuel, AND provided light for me to see wth I was doing in there!


----------

